# Patriots go 16-0



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Discuss. As they play in my back yard, I am quite happy with the season. I really thought they would lose at least one, maybe two. On to the playoffs. Somehow this historic season won't mean much unless they go all the way.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

In my eyes there really is not much to say, their play has been well beyond reproach. Seems to me the only thing they are missing is Devon Hester. Edit: One other thing. If they do not win the SB the whole thing is meaningless. Who cares about 16-0 if you don't put an exclamation point on it! I am sure Pats players and fans would trade 15-1 with a SB championship for 16-0 without one.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hcivic91 said:


> Edit: One other thing. If they do not win the SB the whole thing is meaningless. Who cares about 16-0 if you don't put an exclamation point on it! I am sure Pats players and fans would trade 15-1 with a SB championship for 16-0 without one.


sho 'nuff...
GO COWBOYS!!!
or Packers...
or Colts...
or...

Jeez...somebody just beat these guys in the post season!!!

Seriously though...congrats to all the pats fans but not to the people who like the Pats because they had a good season and couldnt name any Pats player from previous years...but I'd be lying if I didnt say that as a 'phins fan I'm a bit bitter...three things come to mind that kind of tarnish the Pats perfect season...one...the whole "spygate thing" it really doesnt bother me, but you know it will be brought up...two, and this is the one that bothers me...they caught quite a few lucky breaks (anybody remember the game against the Ravens???) and three, if you know your football history you'd know that the 72 Dolphins were not able to just go out and purchase a championship team (Mr Kraft has deeeeeeep pockets, and with this thing called "free agencey" the ability to "cherry pick" talent is much more possible then it was back in 72), the way the Pats have. They had to build from within. And not only did the '72 Dolphins have the Perfect Season, but because of the rules in 1972, even though the Dolphins had the best record in the AFC, they actually had to win the AFC Championship game on the road in Pttsburgh!!! The Pats will not have to deal will that . . . again, tainting their accomplishment (at least in this Dolphins fan's humble opinion). Also, the '72 Dolphins are even more impressive when you consider that they played most of the season with an ancient, BACK-UP QB, after their HOF QB Bob Griese broke his leg early in the season . . . and they went 32-2 over back-to-back championship seasons...plus football was a much tougher game back in those days...I'll admit that I dislike the Pats something fierce (I have ever sence the snow job a few years back [Da Raydahz are my other team]), so of course my opinion will be more than a little biased...but I do have to congradulate the real fans...if you stuck with the team through all the crappy seasons, then you deserve to enjoy this moment...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I am not a Pats fan (Go Pack!) but they are a well oiled machine. I sure hope some team in the playoffs can figure out their weakness and exploit it!

Brian


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

hcivic91 said:


> In my eyes there really is not much to say, their play has been well beyond reproach. Seems to me the only thing they are missing is Devon Hester. Edit: One other thing. If they do not win the SB the whole thing is meaningless. Who cares about 16-0 if you don't put an exclamation point on it! I am sure Pats players and fans would trade 15-1 with a SB championship for 16-0 without one.


In a way, I disagree with this. Most football fans know that the 1972 Dolphins went 14-0. Quick, name all the Super Bowl winners since 1972.

The rarer achievement trumps the more common. A team wins the Super Bowl every year. It may another 35 years before we see a team go undefeated in the regular season.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Topbroker makes an interesting point. Well stated.
The thing that I find remarkable about the Patriots is that just a few years ago, they were on the verge of becoming America's darlings - "patriots," all about "team" and no individuals - even being introduced not as players but as a collective team. And then, just in that brief time, they've come to be reviled (in many quarters) as a merciless, mirthless machine, sterile, efficient and only worth watching to root against.
I don't have a dog in this fight (Cincinnati not having a professional football team), but that's the way it looks out here in the steppes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kudos to the Patriots on last evening's accomplishment but frankly, my attention was more focused on the Alamo Bowl...and the right team won. Go JoePa!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's nice to see Michigan's Tom Brady be successful!!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Mr. Kraft didn't go out and purchase a championship team. The NFL has a salary cap, all teams have to wrok within it and the money they get from the TV contracts covers most of the players salaries. The NFL is not like baseball where the Yankess and Red Sox can literally buy a team. They have a $200 million plus payroll and a smaller market team has $80 million. The NFL is quite eqal when it comes to this. 

The Patriots were able to put together a championship team for a few reasons, an excellent front office for hiring great talent, starting with the coach and director of player personell, coaching staff, talent scouts, etc. How about taking a chance on Randy Moss? Remember, he was a malcontent and didn't want to play hard. NE was foolish for taking him. Well, look who looks foolish now. And they got him for peanuts. Not to mention Wes Welker, Donte Stallworth and others. And they have also done well with their draft picks. This talent is in administration. I'll stick my neck out and say it is much harder today to put together a team like this than it was in 1972. The salary cap and free agency has made it that way. It is much harder to be dominant year after year now. 

The game is much different today too. A week or to ago, one of the commentators made the remark that in the 1972 playoffs, Miami threw the ball 40 some times, in 3 games! Today that is the norm per game. It is much more of a passing game today, and even more so with NE. Miami had Csonka and Kiik. Csonka could run 4 yds thru a concrete wall, my favorite power runner off all time. 

Lucky breaks? Every successful team has a few along the way, 72 Dolphins included. All the Pats haters forget the Indy game this year too. How about some of those call that went against NE? Or not called against the Colts that should have been? 

The video taping was a black eye for the franchise, no doubt. It was a violation of the rules and they were punished for it. They were wrong. Does anyone really think they won because of this? People outside of NE hate them for one reason, they are good and have been for several years. Just like the Red Sox fans hate the Yankees. Why, because they made our lives miserable for 80 years. :icon_smile_big: We hate them because they were so much better than we were for so long. 

I have suffered thru decades of poor Patriots football. 1-15, 2-14 seasons. I will enjoy this ride as long as it lasts, I know it won't last forever. Give them their just due, they just made NFL history. 

Steps off of soap box.......:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

The taping scandal takes the pleasure out of the success. 

It's like knowing that Bobby Thomson got tipped on Ralph Branca's pitches in 1951.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Concordia said:


> The taping scandal takes the pleasure out of the success.
> 
> It's like knowing that Bobby Thomson got tipped on Ralph Branca's pitches in 1951.


It is a black eye on the franchise and it shouldn't have happened, but the taping had absolutely nothing to do with their success this season. Unless of course it gave them some extra motivation to prove themselves.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

No-- they would have pasted the Jets anyway. And presumably they've been clean for the last 15 games. But why court the asterisk? And what of all their previous wins?


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> sho 'nuff...
> GO COWBOYS!!!
> or Packers...
> or Colts...
> ...


The '72 Dolphins acheived their 14-0 record with one of the easiest schedules in NFL history. They beat exactly *TWO* teams with winning records ...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eg1 said:


> The '72 Dolphins acheived their 14-0 record with one of the easiest schedules in NFL history. They beat exactly *TWO* teams with winning records ...


and the Pats beat 7... and lucked out against two very crappy teams...

I'm not trying to take anything away from NE...I mean, I'll admit that I dont liek them, but running the table is a big deal...what I'm saying is that they havent "eclipsed" Miami like so many NE fans (and Johnny come lately fans) would like to claim)...you could maybe make the claim that they joined them...

Plus I'm sorry, but you mean to tell me that between 72 and now no other team has had an easy schedule??? plus the Phins beat THE team of the 70's in the Steelers...granted it was when the Steelers were just starting to become hot, but still, that'd be like somebody knocking NE out of the playoffs this year...kind of a big deal...

I have no problem with giving the Pats credit...but I do have a problem with those who think that this is somewhow a "greater" acchievement than what the 72 fish did...sorry but you can't change history...we were the originals of the modern era...


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...we were the originals of the modern era...


You played for them? Cool.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

yes...11 years before I was born...that's how much I rock!!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I have suffered thru decades of poor Patriots football. 1-15, 2-14 seasons. I will enjoy this ride as long as it lasts, I know it won't last forever. Give them their just due, they just made NFL history.
> 
> Steps off of soap box.......:icon_smile_big:


The thing is that years down the road when the pats become just another former dynasty, you'll still be a fan, alot of those rooting for them right now (you know, they've been loyal Pats fans sence week 6 or 7) will be jockriding whoever the hot team is then...and in that case I'll extend my congratulations to you...you are a true fan...I just find it very annoying that (this year especially for whatever reason) we are seeing so many bandwaggoners...I was in the MIA airport the other day out having a smoke when I saw a guy in a Pats T-shirt...I started talking football with him only to discover that the guy not only wasnt from NE, had no ties to NE (he just liked the Pats because they "rule"), but he didnt know anything about football...I'm sorry but I find this beyond annoying...I mean if Oakland or MIA ever pulled themselves out of the quagmire and became a relevant team again, I wouldnt want these guys rooting for them either...it cheapens it for the real fans...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> and the Pats beat 7... and lucked out against two very crappy teams...
> quote]
> 
> The Dolphins beat the Vikings(7-7) 16-14 in game 3, the Bills(4-9-1 in week 6 24-23, the Jets(7-7) 28-24 in week 10, so that may qualify as barely beating 3 crappy teams too. There was luck involved with both of their perfect seasons. The Pats also beat San Diego, Pittsburgh, Dallas, Indy and the Giants, all of whom are in the playoffs. Unfortunately in 1972, the Dolphins didn't play any of their playoff opponents during the regular season so we can't make that comparison. They beat everyone they played, and that's all that counts.
> ...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

SpookyTurtle said:


> There was luck involved with both of their perfect seasons. The Pats also beat San Diego, Pittsburgh, Dallas, Indy and the Giants, all of whom are in the playoffs. Unfortunately in 1972, the Dolphins didn't play any of their playoff opponents during the regular season so we can't make that comparison. They beat everyone they played, and that's all that counts.
> 
> The Pats haven't eclipsed Miami, they have joined them. And if they don't win the Super Bowl, Miami still has accomplished a greater feat. If NE wins the Super Bowl, then they become the second team to go undefeated for the entire season, including the playoffs. To do this will mean winning 19 stragiht games, and one could argue that winning 19 is slightly more difficult than winning 17. But to me, both played according to the rules and schedules in place at their respective times. Miami will always be the first one to have done it.
> 
> I don't mind people disliking NE, it's no skin off of my back. If they still sucked, no one would dislike them.:icon_smile_big: People hate them because they are good.


I aggree with what you say, and my comment wasnt necessarily directed towards you...My point is that as a MIA fan, their perfect season is more important to me, just like I'm sure at this point, the Pats perfect season is more important to you (being a Pats fan). I have several gripes with the NE orginazation, but, like I said, I'm glad that the true fans can enjoy this moment...the reason I made the comments about the Pats getting lucky or whatever is because it seems like there are a bunch of people out there trying to trivialize MIA's perfect season for whatever reason "oh they had an easy schedule" or "oh they got lucky" and I'm just pointing out that these things could be said about the Pats too...but running the table is a big deal no matter what...I mean, the fact still remains this is only the second time sence the merger that this has happened, and it is kind of a big deal...I'm willing to aggree with you that the Pats are joining the Phins, but I'll argue to the death with anybody that nobody will ever eclipse the 72 Phins...

I mean, I'm not the type of person who will hate on a team just to hate on them...I have my reasons why I dislike the Pats (the snow job, and the fact that they play in the same divison as my Phins are two of the major ones)...but at the same time, I'm not going to act like what they've done is no big deal, because to me that's just as retarded as when people act like the Phins just cake-walked their way to their flawless season...Sports are funny like that, I mean, as a kid (and still to this day) Michael Jordan was one of my biggest heroes...I have a bunch of DVDs and tapes of him playing, and sometimes when I watch them, I'm mesmorized by how this guy played his game, there's no doubt in my mind that he is the greatest athlete of all time...but, through it all, I never made the claim to be a Bulls fan, I was glad to see #23 win 6 rings, but deep down I'm a Warriors fan...and if by chance the Bulls would have ever played the Warriors in the finals, I'd have to root for the Warriors...I knew plenty of phonies out there who rode MJ's jock and claimed to be die hard Bulls fans, untill Shaq and Kobe started dominating the league, then alluvasudden they were Lakers fans...now most of them are Celtics fans (but something tells me that they'll suddenly become Suns fans alittle after the All Star break)...to me this is obnoxious...I find that these same people now claim to be Pats fans (usually for such stupid reasons as "because they rule"), these are the ones running around calling Don Shula an "obnoxious *****" and saying that the 72 Phins are "smug", I highly doubt they could name 3 players from the 72 Phins...these people, more than anything, are why I want to see the Pats lose, just so they'll cram a sock in it, put their Flying Elvis gear in the back of the closet next to their Niners and Cowboys gear, and move on to deciding wheather or not to back the Yankees or the BoSux this season (even though they've never been to Yankee Stadium or Fenway)...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I think the Miami perfect season should be important to any true football fan. And the Pats still need 3 more wins this season to equal Miami's feat. Personally I don't see how any knowledgabe fan could downplay or belittle what either of these teams have done. Like them or not, give them their just due and enjoy what we have just seen. I am happy that my favorite team did what the 72 Dolphins did. And I will aways remember that the Dolphins did it first. 

I was a teenager in 72 and I liked the Dolphins too. Larry Csonka is still my favorite power runner. I have found memories of him driving thru the defensive line. He was a bull, like a run away freight train. I was fortunate to see him play when I was young.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Go Browns!

E'ffing Colts...


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I was a teenager in 72 and I liked the Dolphins too. Larry Csonka is still my favorite power runner. I have found memories of him driving thru the defensive line. He was a bull, like a run away freight train. I was fortunate to see him play when I was young.


I tend to like underdogs, and even more so as a kid. Csonka was so relentless that it made the Dolphins somewhat scary. After all, if you always get 4 yards per carry, you will never lose.
That season was the first one that I followed, and I grew to root for anyone playing the Dolphins. I only started pulling for Csonka when he was trying to bail the pathetic hometown Giants out of mediocrity.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I think the Patriots will win out, but who knows? If they do, then their season will be remembered as one of the finest ever. If not, then the perfect regular season will be more than a footnote, but not much more. As a practical matter, the season includes both regular and post; and frankly I'd rather my team (da Bears) win another Super Bowl than go undefeated in regulation only to miss being the champion. That said, I think the Pats will do it -- they are a terrific team. But "great" requires that they be champs.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Turtle, I'll tell you this much...it's nice to hear the opinion of a true Pats fan and not just some front runner with little knowledge of the game and diarrhea of the mouth...none of "my teams" have won any championships sence the Marlins won the world series a few years back (I was happy to see MIA win an NBA championship two seasons back, but my loyalties lie with Oakland alone when it comes to basketball)...any-who...I have very little experiance with the excitement of knowing that the team you root for may be on the cusp of something huge (I knew the Bucs were gonna wreck Oakland in the SB)...but I know that it's an exciting feeling...so enjoy it...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

17-0 now. Hopefully two more to go. I think it will be the Pats and Colts for the AFC championship. I really think the Giants have a shot at beating Dallas too. We'll see....

Not too many football fans here?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> 17-0 now. Hopefully two more to go. I think it will be the Pats and Colts for the AFC championship. I really think the Giants have a shot at beating Dallas too. We'll see....
> 
> Not too many football fans here?


Perfect weather for a Packers game today. Favre looked great again. Who's next, Giants or Cowboys? *GO PACK GO!!!*


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Perfect weather for a Packers game today. Favre looked great again. Who's next, Giants or Cowboys? *GO PACK GO!!!*


Green Bay destroyed Seattle today. They are looking good. I hope the Giants beat the Cowboys and then the Packers beat them so it will be a NE vs GB Super Bowl and NE wins to get revenge on the Packers for beating them back in 96:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Green Bay destroyed Seattle today. They are looking good. I hope the Giants beat the Cowboys and then the Packers beat them so it will be a NE vs GB Super Bowl and NE wins to get revenge on the Packers for beating them back in 96:icon_smile_big:


I like Tony Romo (I saw him play in college at EIU), so I kinda hope the Cowboys win, but it would be nice for the Giants to have to play at Lambeau.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Not too many football fans here?


Go Cowboys!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> I like Tony Romo (I saw him play in college at EIU), so I kinda hope the Cowboys win, but it would be nice for the Giants to have to play at Lambeau.


I think Romo is a good QB and may be destined for greatness, only time will tell. But he has been most impressive so far in his career.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Romo needs to work on staying calm...he seems to get his cage rattled too easily...that in addition to the fact that his mind has been elsewhere lately were one of the reasons that the Cowboys lost...I think someday he'll be a great QB...but he needs to work on building mental toughness...

...this is turning into another wild playoff...every pick that I've made was incorrect with the exception of Jags V Steelers, Pats V Jags, and Pack V Hawks...one thing's for certain...with Dallas and Indy both eliminated...(as much as I hate to admit it) I think they better start clearing off a place for another Lombardi out there in Foxbourogh...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Romo needs to work on staying calm...he seems to get his cage rattled too easily...that in addition to the fact that his mind has been elsewhere lately were one of the reasons that the Cowboys lost...I think someday he'll be a great QB...but he needs to work on building mental toughness...
> 
> ...this is turning into another wild playoff...every pick that I've made was incorrect with the exception of Jags V Steelers, Pats V Jags, and Pack V Hawks...one thing's for certain...with Dallas and Indy both eliminated...(as much as I hate to admit it) I think they better start clearing off a place for another Lombardi out there in Foxbourogh...


I am hoping for a Pats/Packers Super Bowl...classic matchup. Do you think Jessica Simpson really _*is*_ a modern-day succubus?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> I am hoping for a Pats/Packers Super Bowl...classic matchup. Do you think Jessica Simpson really _*is*_ a modern-day succubus?


I had all my hopes of seeing the pat's perfect season spoiled by a SB loss riding on the Cowboys...all I know is before Romo and Jessica's relationship became public, the Cowboys were a much better team...I definately think that the uh-hum...distraction??? she presented was what led to this miserable showing from Romo over the past couple of weeks...

Now I'm hoping for a GB/NE SB aswell (well, I'd rather have a GB/SD SB)...kind of a rematch from SB XXXI...hopefully the outcome would be the same too...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a Pats and Packers Super Bowl either. We still need to avenge the loss to the Packers in Super Bowl XXXI back in January of 97. 

I'm not too surprised that the Giants beat Dallas, what really was an upset was San Diego beating the Colts without LT or Rivers. Amazing. It looked like Manning had reverted back to his old ways of playoff performance.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I am hoping for a Pats/Packers Super Bowl...classic matchup. Do you think Jessica Simpson really _*is*_ a modern-day succubus?


No, I think it was just something the media hyped up for those that don't actually watch football to have something to talk about. Romo is a nice guy, I met him in college, and a good quarterback. It's too bad he had to get caught up in all this tabloid nonsense.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> No, I think it was just something the media hyped up for those that don't actually watch football to have something to talk about. Romo is a nice guy, I met him in college, and a good quarterback. It's too bad he had to get caught up in all this tabloid nonsense.


The media here does the same thing with Tom Brady and has for a few years now. The baby thing with Bridgette and now his realtionship with Giselle. There is something in the Boston papers at least once a week about this. Who cares? I only want to see him continue his winning ways on the field. I don't care about his off-field scoring. 

Look at what the media does with Brittney Spears, Paris Hilton and Lindsey Lohan. And who could forget the weeks of stories and speculation wondering who the father of Anna Nicole Smith's child. It was on the news every night on every channel. Boy, I couldn't sleep wondering about that. These four tramps got more publicity than anyone who actually contributes something to society.

End of rant......:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I wouldn't mind a Pats and Packers Super Bowl either. We still need to avenge the loss to the Packers in Super Bowl XXXI back in January of 97.


Avenge '96???? Wow, you are greedy...

The free world outside of the NE will be against you.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

JRR said:


> Avenge '96???? Wow, you are greedy...
> 
> The free world outside of the NE will be against you.


I think the entire country outside of NE is against the Patriots! My thnking is that we saw something very special this year and like them or not, give them their just due on what they accomplished. Hopefully they can finish the job they started. It's like watching the Steelers in the 70's and 49ers in tbe 80's, Cowboys in the 90's. The Patriots are an outstanding football team.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> No, I think it was just something the media hyped up for those that don't actually watch football to have something to talk about. Romo is a nice guy, I met him in college, and a good quarterback. It's too bad he had to get caught up in all this tabloid nonsense.


I agree. I actually like the Cowboys in a strange, odd, kind of way. I've softened to them primarily because Jerry Jones seems to have stopped sticking his nose into everything...which, of course, is his right as an owner...but it's lousy PR. If anything, they were blessed with the deft touch of one of favorite coaches, The Tuna at one point...so they get a "mini-pass" from me.

I think Romo has a great career ahead of him. He just needs another season or two to fully mature. I guess he could be thankful he didn't hook up with Alyssa Milano...look what she did for Carl Pavano's career!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Check out this Patriots song. Funny.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Check out this Patriots song. Funny.


_Did you say he's beautiful?_ Pretty funny song. I'm glad the Pats haven't recorded a song like the Bears' Super Bowl Shuffle.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> _Did you say he's beautiful?_ Pretty funny song. I'm glad the Pats haven't recorded a song like the Bears' Super Bowl Shuffle.


Now THAT was a part of the 1980s I'd just as soon forget. I met William Perry at a trade show a few years ago. Nice guy but I now know what he's been doing in his retirement...eating...and evidently eating a lot. He could give Jabba the Hut a run for his money.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> _Did you say he's beautiful?_ Pretty funny song. I'm glad the Pats haven't recorded a song like the Bears' Super Bowl Shuffle.


Aw c'mon, the Super Bowl Shuffle is classic. The Bears did it for charity, and at least it was an original song instead of a simple rehash of another.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> No, I think it was just something the media hyped up for those that don't actually watch football to have something to talk about. Romo is a nice guy, I met him in college, and a good quarterback. It's too bad he had to get caught up in all this tabloid nonsense.


...and Tony is from good 'ol Burlington, WI. I am very glad the *real* America's Team is going to the NFC Championship and the 'boys will be watching it on TV  Go Pack!

Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Just thought I'd add this pic from the Packer Hall of Fame 










Brian


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Cowboys are America's team? Who is the championship trophy named after? Yeah, that's right...LOMBARDI! GO PACK!!!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

18 down, 1 to go. Who will the next opponent be, Packers or Giants?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> The Cowboys are America's team? Who is the championship trophy named after? Yeah, that's right...LOMBARDI! GO PACK!!!


Lax, my sympathies...cannot stand the Giants (kind of because I'm a Jets fan, mostly because I despise the Manning family).

GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Lax, my sympathies...cannot stand the Giants (kind of because I'm a Jets fan, mostly because I despise the Manning family).
> 
> GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, what a bummer. Gotta give the Giants credit though, they played a good game. Did you notice their coach? He looked like he had frostbite on his face. Oh well, it was a fun season, and a great one for Favre. Guess I can shave my "playoff beard" off now. btw, I'm for the Giants. At least they are an NFC team.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

What a bummer for Packer fans  I really don't have much interest in the Super Bowl 'cause it's almost a forgone conclusion the Pats are going to roll over the Giants.

Brian


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Did you notice their coach? He looked like he had frostbite on his face.


ESPN's Mike Greenberg this morning best described Tom Coughlin's face as a "glycolic peel."


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Lax, my sympathies...cannot stand the Giants (kind of because I'm a Jets fan, mostly because I despise the Manning family).
> 
> GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah...not a huge fan of the mannings either...neither met either one of them in real life, but I kind of get the sense that they are both jerks...not that I have an interest in this thing either way any more, I'd still kind of like to see NE lose (although it wont happen)...I suppose I'll be pulling for the G-Men...but really I'm jsut looking forward to baseball season (which, fromt he looks of it, is gonna be another huge disapointment)...


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

Back when this thread started I said:

"One other thing. If they do not win the SB the whole thing is meaningless. Who cares about 16-0 if you don't put an exclamation point on it! I am sure Pats players and fans would trade 15-1 with a SB championship for 16-0 without one."

Several forum members disagreed. Has the opinion and prevaling thought changed? I know mine hasn't! I'll bet Moss, Brady, Billacheck and Kraft would trade one loss for the superbowl trophy.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

hcivic91 said:


> Back with this thread started I said:
> 
> "One other thing. If they do not win the SB the whole thing is meaningless. Who cares about 16-0 if you don't put an exclamation point on it! I am sure Pats players and fans would trade 15-1 with a SB championship for 16-0 without one."
> 
> Several forum members disagreed. Has the opinion and prevaling thought changed? I know mine hasn't! I'll bet Moss, Brady, Billacheck and Kraft would trade one loss for the superbowl trophy.


I would rather have had a few losses during the season and won the Super Bowl. I am sure it is a huge disappointment to the entire organization. I wouldn't say the season was meaningless, but it isn't how they wanted it to end.

It was a great run while it lasted and it provided lots of excitement and thrill for all football fans. Too bad it ended one game too soon.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

My condolences to the real pats fans...but I must say, I'm walking on air right now!!!

After all that the MIAMI DOLPHINS are still the only team to run the table and finish with a ring...yup, we're still THE ONLY perfect team ever!!!

G-MEN, you're beautiful!!!


----------

